# WalMart Acurite 00994w thermometer



## bigsky109 (Apr 6, 2013)

I found this Thermometer at Wally world today on sale for $11.00 and figured it was worth a shot.  Saved the receipt and package in case it fails.  When I used to grill I used a "MR BBQ" wireless remote and it didn't last very long.  Hopefully this one will.  Anyway I will use it this weekend to smoke a turkey.  Sure will save me the time keeping me from opening the door to read the internal temp of the meat.  BTW....I drilled a small hole in the side of my smoker to run the wire inside the smoker so I wouldn't pinch the wire in the door of have to run it down the chimney.  I really didn't want to run it close to the lower burners running it through the vent so I figured a small hole would work the best. 

Anyone else use this thermometer?  Did it work OK....?













00994w-800x800_3.jpg



__ bigsky109
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## reents (Apr 6, 2013)

I have 4 oft these and thet all work great but mine were off a couple dregrees (ice and Boiling Watter test) but I have one now that is remote suspossed to read up to 100' away but mine only good for around 50 at most.


----------



## hickory larry (Apr 6, 2013)

I have 2 of them,they have worked well for me. I would be carefull washing the probe i had one that the wire pulled of fat the probe connecion.other than that for the price ya really can't beat it. Happy Smoking !


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.....Sounds like I might have dun good!!


----------



## dr k (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow that's an incredibly low price!


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr K said:


> Wow that's an incredibly low price!


That is what I thought, so I bought the last one.  I am using it today to smoke a Turkey....


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 9, 2013)

Follow up on this thermometer........Worked great with the Turkey.  Seemed to survive and will be using it on my next smoke.  I plan on doing Pork Ribs this weekend.  Should be good.


----------



## notquitethere (May 28, 2013)

Perfect for me.  I am looking for something reliable and don't care about wireless. I want to be able to set it up and check the internal meat temperature without opening my door. If I want "wireless" I have my smoker positioned where I will be able to see this from a window. Normally, I am a tech guy and want the latest gadgets.  With thermometers I have found I prefer a little more basic.  I've got a couple of analog meat thermometers I like to use and an analog oven thermometer from Ace Mart I hung inside my MasterForge duo when seasoning and during my first smoke to confirm the gauge in the door.  It appears to be pretty accurate.


----------



## dr k (May 28, 2013)

I have a $25 Bass Pro gift card from Xmas.  Going to check their thermometers first.  If no go there then I'll check wally world.  Probes usually fail when soaked so I clean the cooking chamber probe with steel wool to remove the smoke and just shine it up with no water.  A paper towel with soap and water on it for the meat probe.

-Kurt


----------



## notquitethere (May 28, 2013)

Picked up a couple of them at Academy today for $10 each.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2013)

I know how you feel about the Therms. I just got some new Mavericks and a Thermopen, and I wanted to take care of them, so I got a heavy duty Thermometer Box.Padded it and now no worries:













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013





  a good old Ammo box, now they will be safe. I also take them in the house , clean them and calibrate them after every Smoke...I lost one from being stupid and mis-using it(melt down).

Therms. are your best investments for a good consistent BBQ.

Just sayin' .have fun and . . .


----------



## dr k (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't find it online at Wally world or any other place by that model #.  If you can find it still, please let me know.  Thanks.

-Kurt


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm using one I picked up as a last resort 3 yrs ago. Wally World doesn't carry them any longer...they started carrying Taylor.


----------

